# Ladebalken?



## Neugierig (18. Feb 2005)

Hallo!
Wie kann ich mit dem Java AWT einen Ladebalken(preloader) erstellen und wie kann ich ihn bedienen?
Ich suche nach dem Kontruktor, den Parametern, die man übergeben muss, und seinen Methoden...
Leider bezieht sich alles, was ich bis jetzt gefunden habe, immer nur auf JavaScript!
Ich weiß nicht weiter, vielleicht habt ihr ja einen Tipp für mich...

Achja, wenn ihr eine Seite kennt, die alle möglichen AWT Komponenten vorführt und demonstriert, würde ich mich über einen Link sehr freuen!


----------



## dotlens (18. Feb 2005)

ich glaube AWT hat keine Standardmässige implementierung dafür. aber mit swing geht das. Sieh dir bei intresse den FAQ Beitrag an.
Die API hilft dir vieleicht auch weiter.

Oft benötigt man ProgressBars, um anzuzeigen, wie viel des Algoritmuses schon abgearbeitet wurde....


----------



## Guest (18. Feb 2005)

Okay, vielen Dank für die Hilfe!
Swing kann ich natürlich auch nutzen, das ist kein Problem.
Ich schau mir die Links mal an!


----------



## Sky (18. Feb 2005)

Vielleicht sollte man erwähnen, dass es sowas eigentlich schon fertig gibt: ProgressMonitor.


----------



## thE_29 (18. Feb 2005)

Was isn eigentlich so schwer zu verstehen??

AWT != (SWING == javax.swing Pakete )


Nachtrag: ich mache gerade so hobbymäßig einen AWT ProgressBar, schätz mal am Mo isa fertig!

Werde ihn dann posten!


----------



## Sky (18. Feb 2005)

thE_29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was isn eigentlich so schwer zu verstehen??
> 
> AWT != (SWING == javax.swing Pakete )



Worauf bezieht sich deine Aussage?? 

Außerdem steht doch oben auch:


			
				Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Swing kann ich natürlich auch nutzen, das ist kein Problem.
> Ich schau mir die Links mal an!


----------



## phyrexianer (18. Feb 2005)

sky80 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Vielleicht sollte man erwähnen, dass es sowas eigentlich schon fertig gibt: ProgressMonitor.



kann ich denn diese Methode auch in einem Applen einsetzen...... ????    wie lange es zum beispiel braucht, bis das applet geladen wird.....

bzw. wenn dann müsste ich es in einem 2ten "kleinen schnell ladenden" applet einsetzten oder ?


----------



## thE_29 (21. Feb 2005)

Aso, na wenn er Swing auch nutzen kann, dann sollte man das auch machen 

Es bezog sich auf den ProgressMonitor, da der auch Swing ist!


----------

